

A comprehensive tech solution for people with epilepsy? - superlucy
http://www.artefactgroup.com/content/work/dialog?hn=true

======
etjossem
This is incredibly impressive concept, and I love the design thought that went
into it. How does Dialog intend to detect seizures? Will the patient need to
act fast enough to trigger the device manually?

It would be great to hear from a company interested in making this device a
reality, but as far as I can tell, nobody's currently building this.

